# Beat broadband out there????



## abhilashthobias (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey guys 
I have airtel broadband right now for which i pay rs900 and get just 8gb as fup with speed of 2 mbps and then speed goes down to 256kbps...

I am trying to find a cheaper and better alternatives for the same coz even thou airtel service rocks it is very unsatisfying....

The options that i have found so far r:
1. Hathway broadband: plan is fr rs674 where i get 13 gb as fup with speed of 2mbps and then 600kbps
2. Reliance broadband: i dont xactly know if this is the datacard or dsl broadband... But plan is very good which comes out to be around rs600 monthly for a quarterly plan with 2 mbps unlimted

Now heres where i need your help....
I dont know what the quality of the service is for both of them... 
I stay in vaishali, ghaziabad..... Any idea if they r any good around here...

Any other options like these with similiar price plans???


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2012)

hathway is good but i would recommend u to stay on airtel and update ur plan to 30 gb cause u will be dissapponted by other connections !!!


----------



## abhilashthobias (Dec 3, 2012)

That will only take the price up...
Price is the only readon that i am unsatisfied with airtel.... Its like not bang for the buck!!!

And do you have any idea how reliance is???
I have heard it works on different kinda dsl!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2012)

Beam Telecom.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2012)

^^vaishali is near anand vihar,delhi.

for reliance broadband see this post of mine:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/167090-broadband-ludhiana.html#post1795876

yes,reliance uses a different kind of adsl(pppoa/MER) so a router is needed & not the usual adsl mode+router.further you can not save your login info in router & you have to login into reliance portal once in every 24 hours(can be automated using script) from one of the device connected to router.


----------



## saurav_wow (Dec 4, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^vaishali is near anand vihar,delhi.
> 
> for reliance broadband see this post of mine:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/167090-broadband-ludhiana.html#post1795876
> ...



i am using reliance broadband for the past 2 years with out any modem or router. it is a cable with a ethernet plug at the end of it which you can directly put into the ethernet port of your computer or in a wireless router if you wan use wirelessly..
and yes you need to login manually every time you login to reliance, once logged in it stays up for 24 hrs.

initially I was using 512 kbps unlimited plan but have switched to 2mbps unlimited after they introduced new plans.. and service is good here in Kolkata..


----------



## Mario (Dec 4, 2012)

saurav_wow said:


> i am using reliance broadband for the past 2 years with out any modem or router. it is a cable with a ethernet plug at the end of it which you can directly put into the ethernet port of your computer or in a wireless router if you wan use wirelessly..
> and yes you need to login manually every time you login to reliance, once logged in it stays up for 24 hrs.
> 
> initially I was using 512 kbps unlimited plan but have switched to 2mbps unlimited after they introduced new plans.. and service is good here in Kolkata..



@saurav_wow: where in Kolkata do you live? I have been calling Reliance CC for past 30 days to get a new BB connection but every time they say, someone will contact in 48 hours and then nobody does!!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 4, 2012)

reliance service is not not good in Delhi !!! airtel is good search for spectranet if u can find it in ur area cause is don't know bout the HATHWAY one but still i have their set top box


----------



## abhilashthobias (Dec 5, 2012)

Well i agree dat rel cc is bad... 
But i believe dat service is gud...

My question is i already have a adslrouter of dlink... Will that go useless if i get reliance...

Also any reviews about hathway... I have seen their banners come up in the area so that is why i was curious about their service!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 5, 2012)

their service is acceptable as i have their sat top box and i never had any problems with it !!! and also they came pretty soon to install and also gave a demo !! so u wouldn't regret it !! and i would not suggest u to get any data card net cause they are not stable most of the time u may have problems with it !!!! especially with PHOTON + MAX
and RELIANCE NET CONNECT !! so cable one with a WI-Fi modems are the best for net !!!


----------



## saurav_wow (Dec 10, 2012)

Mario said:


> @saurav_wow: where in Kolkata do you live? I have been calling Reliance CC for past 30 days to get a new BB connection but every time they say, someone will contact in 48 hours and then nobody does!!



Hey Mario, I live near the Airport, PK guha Road Area.., I got my connection through a local sales agent who approached me while I was on the Road.. I also took the address of the local service guys for any trouble that I face.. It is better if you can get hold of any reliance sales people in your area.. it will be faster that way.

BTW which area do u live in? I may ask my contact here, if he knows someone from that area I will let you know..



abhilashthobias said:


> Well i agree dat rel cc is bad...
> But i believe dat service is gud...
> 
> My question is i already have a adslrouter of dlink... Will that go useless if i get reliance...
> ...



I think you should be able to use the Dlink adsl router as a normal wireless router.....there is a check box in the router/modem that u click that will disable, lets call it the modem part, plug ur network cable that is running into ur pc now into the router and woila.


----------



## Mario (Dec 10, 2012)

saurav_wow said:


> Hey Mario, I live near the Airport, PK guha Road Area.., I got my connection through a *local sales agent who approached me while I was on the Road*.. I also took the address of the local service guys for any trouble that I face.. It is better if you can get hold of any reliance sales people in your area.. it will be faster that way.



Lucky you!! 



saurav_wow said:


> BTW which area do u live in? I may ask my contact here, if he knows someone from that area I will let you know..



I live near Salt Lake but I need the connection in *Kestopur, Hanapara, near Sitala Mandir*.


----------



## saurav_wow (Dec 12, 2012)

Mario said:


> Lucky you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I live near Salt Lake but I need the connection in *Kestopur, Hanapara, near Sitala Mandir*.



sorry, but the first response that I got from my contact is that there is no reliance connection facility in Kestopur.. but on Insisting he said he will follow up and let me know..

Do you know if anyone is using reliance broadband in Kestopur?

Thanks,
Saurav


----------



## Mario (Dec 12, 2012)

saurav_wow said:


> sorry, but the first response that I got from my contact is that there is no reliance connection facility in Kestopur.. but on Insisting he said he will follow up and let me know..
> 
> Do you know if anyone is using reliance broadband in Kestopur?
> 
> ...



Damn I knew it! The CC kept saying its under coverage, but ground reality is different I guess. No, I dunno if anyone at Kestopur got REL BB.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 12, 2012)

I was trying for the reliance broadband, only way to get it is call them on their toll free no and the executive will register  a New connection  request, after which they claim the sales team will contact us within 48 hrs, but they don't I called them many times but all they say is, they're putting the request in high priority, its a month now and I still didn't recieve a call, see if it works for you, I would suggest you consider you broadband, its the best, my brother has it , speeds are very good, unfortunately not available in my area.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 12, 2012)

@OP : Get MTNL or BSNL


----------



## Desmond (Dec 13, 2012)

I use Hathway and it am very glad because I get awesome pings while I play online. I have the same 625 plan.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 13, 2012)

how much pings? i get 16-18ms


----------



## Desmond (Dec 13, 2012)

I play Dota 2 mainly on South East Asia servers. I get pings of 70-80 ms.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Dec 28, 2012)

Beam cable is the best, in both speed, fup and ping


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 28, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> @OP : Get MTNL or BSNL


agree !!!
BEST OF BEST *BSNL* _unlimited plan_.


----------



## rjrrohit (Jan 11, 2013)

Opt for Airtel 3g Plans they're the best.


----------

